# Our Dapple Boer Diamonds Waiting Thread



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads Diamonds is due in 22 days!!!  She is bred to a black and tan dappled buck so we are *really* looking forward to seeing what colors she will have! Diamonds is Cosmo's daughter from last year and her sister is Ruby.( I recently put new pics of Ruby in photogenic)

Here are some pics from today!! I REALLY hope she has twins... I also put a pic of the buck she is bred to on and a few when she was younger.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow who's the buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LLBG Mr. League X090. I think he came from Texas.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> LLBG Mr. League X090. I think he came from Texas.


Texas goats rock!!!

Says the girl who is from TEXAS! 

Hahaha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! She better give you some spots with both parents having them! How upset would you be if she gives you traditionals? Wonder if that is even possible? I know nothing about spots.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Those boers are awesome looking. What that buck set u back.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! According to the farm we borrowed the buck from, there is NO chance she won't have dapples. Camo (his barn name) has produced all dapples for the farm his lives at this year&#8230;even bred to traditional does! A couple were traditional, but they had dappledheads and capes. 

I think I will pull out my hair and get out of Boers if she gives us traditionals!!!  

Yep, Boers from Texas are awesome!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures! 15 days till day 150!!  Her udder is really growing... her belly is too! She's gotta have twins in there right??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she looks like she's due more like early April... She was in with Camo for 3 weeks and she came in heat the day after he arrived. I marked that as her due date as I saw him breed her over and over again. I guess we'll see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She had better give you 3 dappled does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be nice wouldn't it??!! I'd be happy if we get ONE dapple doe though! Or even just dapples!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from a few minutes ago.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor gal did she ever get up on that spool?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope. There is a ramp on the other spool across the "bridge" but she has never gone on it anyway. Her sister Ruby and all the kids use it regularly but she never manages to get on top.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Great luck! lol

I am super excited to see what she gives you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Grace! 

I am super excited too!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes looking great! How old of a doe is she?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That buck is absolutely gorgeous and your doe is just as nice. Praying for healthy dappled kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Heather and xymenah! 

She is a yearling.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I hope you get some dappled kids from her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice! I hope so too!  Less than 2 weeks now!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess it's time to start a countdown thread aye? 12 days!!!!  She had some discharge last night for the first time.  

This is going to be the most exciting kidding ever I think!! Cmon dappled does! No wait...I shouldn't say that. Maybe I should try something new. How about... Cmon red and traditional bucks!!! We LOVE those and need a few more!! (joking of course)


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I guess it's time to start a countdown thread aye? 12 days!!!!  She had some discharge last night for the first time.
> 
> This is going to be the most exciting kidding ever I think!! Cmon dappled does! No wait...I shouldn't say that. Maybe I should try something new. How about... Cmon red and traditional bucks!!! We LOVE those and need a few more!! (joking of course)


Hahaha lol that is too funny


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow that's a handsome buck. Looks like a Texan.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, he is.  He came from Little League Ranch in Texas.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> Wow that's a handsome buck. Looks like a Texan.


 I agree looks like a Texan!


----------

